# Dario Dario?



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Does anyone have a dario dario tank? What other fish can you keep them with?
I want some of these little guys they look cool.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I have them. Check out my sig. They are in my 5 gallon. What fish do you wish to keep with them? They work with a lot of smaller fish but bigger fish (like cichlids) don't.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

keep in mind that dario are not always the friendliest fish.....


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Agreed. One of mine bit an adult shrimps eye off and I frequently see the male and female playing "tag". Still cool fish...


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Right now I have 3 neon tetras and a DG in a 10g. Would it work?


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Some feedback?


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

What you think?


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

aqadvisor is a good starting place.... I have found that their 75-80% stocked is a real 100 % fully stocked tank. and 80 is sometimes pushing it... Better to go less and er on the side of caution, rather than overstoking a tank. just my 2 Cents.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

35 in a 10? Granted they are tiny, but they are aggressive fish like cichlid or gourami. I'd start with 4-6 and get down to one compatible pair.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

emc7 said:


> 35 in a 10? Granted they are tiny, but they are aggressive fish like cichlid or gourami. I'd start with 4-6 and get down to one compatible pair.


Agreed. Tiny fish but really aggressive. I got lucky, my pair seem to like each other.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Mystery snail said:


> aqadvisor is a good starting place.... I have found that their 75-80% stocked is a real 100 % fully stocked tank. and 80 is sometimes pushing it... Better to go less and er on the side of caution, rather than overstoking a tank. just my 2 Cents.


I'm going to disagree and tell you that Site is pure crap. And I would stay away from it.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Ok one pair of Dario Dario; what else?


----------



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

It has some basic good quality information about nipping fish, territorial fancy plecos, and a host of other stuff. Is it perfect? Not by any means, not even close.. That's why I said it was a good starting place. to get an idea on what could work together. Back to the fancy plecos, it states which ones are meat eaters and will not touch algae.. a lot of people see these gorgeous fancy plecs, and want them in their tank and assume they eat algae, well a lot dont. It has some good qualities. and some bad... One should not SOLELY use this site when stocking a tank. Do a good amount of research on each fish you are planning on putting in. When you put in the aqadvisor it may have a pop up of somehting you did not know about the needs of the fish. It does have some value.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I wasn't trying to bash you guys for using it, just had to put in my .02 about the site. And I would not base anything in your tanks off of what they say. 

I just hated that site after it told me to do 50% water changes once a week on a 55g with three cichlids. 

Stocking a tank is easy, 1" per gallon. That can even be flexed a bit. But when you stock your tank or tanks, commen since should kick on. Even over stocking is just fine with a good filter and upkeep. 

On the pleco note, mines lazy and doesn't clean anything. It makes more waste then it does good. And I dont see te guy much. He likes to stay behind a filter tube even though there's driftwood in the tank.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

I know about Dario Dario and that males don't get along. I just want to know what's big enough for a 29g. Maybe I could do a planted tank with a bunch of neon tetras and a pair of Dario Dario. What about a common pleco?


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

I have kept ricefish with Dario dario. Don't get a common pleco for a 29g.


----------



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

go with a Bristlenose Pleco.. Thye only get 5-6'' if memory serves me correct. You will need a piece or pieces of driftwood in the tank for the BN pleco. They wrasp off it, they need to for their digestive system. I had, and personally thought was more appealing then reg. BN pleco, an Albino BN. None of these are expensive either, and they clean algae very nicely.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

I have a common pleco n my 10g. I did not know about them when I first started this hobby and the lfs said it was ok. They lied to me; now what?


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Upgrade! Lol it's justified if you didn't know the fish would outgrow your tank.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

I already upgrade to a 29g that's all the space I have for tanks.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ohhh then you can give him away once it is to big for your tank size.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Don't know who would want it.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Craigslist, I just gave away 15 fish, all different types of tetras. As soon as I posted the add 5 min later I had a guy who would take all of them. And he was in my town. As soon as I got all of them bagged up after the call he was at my door.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Find somebody with a pond.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

What about a lfs? Would they take it for store credit maybe?


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

some might, but its unlikely since they probably wont have the aquarium size required for a big plecco


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

This lfs store has tanks as big as 500g. all they sell is fish.


----------

